# Forum Rolling Road Meet July 24th **CANCELLED**



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

At Interpro, Thornbury - 10 minutes from M4/M5 Junction

Please signify interest. Cost between Â£25-Â£35 depending on numbers attending, deposit required, please send me a PM with your contact details including a phone number.

Current candidates :

me > confirmed
garyc
jonno > confirmed
beves > confirmed
kmpowell
jampott
coupe-sport
golf girl
uk225 > confirmed
rob gti
snaxo
multiprocess
omen666 > confirmed


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Could be tempted...

Depends "when"...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Could well be up for a get-together / RR.
Date will determine, location fine with me.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Location not so good for me since we moved, but I am interested (but not a definite at this stage).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yeah - always a good day at Interpro - put me down please 

James.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yes please - in whatever i shall be driving.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yes please, a good chance for me to RR the Golf on something other than AmD's rollers...


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Got a date in mind? Need to see if I will have made a purchase by then. If I have, i would love to


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

golfgirl said:


> I'm interested too, depending on the date! 8)


Fancy you being here :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like will be in May, probably first or second week.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Are TT's allowed? :lol:

If so I'm interested!

Is it a 2 or 4wd?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Are TT's allowed? :lol:
> 
> If so I'm interested!


One or two should be OK. :wink:



Multiprocess said:


> Is it a 2 or 4wd?


They have both.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, m8!

Do they have a website?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Are TT's allowed? :lol:
> 
> If so I'm interested!
> 
> Is it a 2 or 4wd?


Lee, at a previous RR day I organised some time ago at Interpro, they coped very well with 4WD TTs.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

You going to go Clive?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Thanks, m8!
> 
> Do they have a website?


*Look Here :roll: *


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hmm - interesting - i see they've nicked one of my pictures for their website.

James.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

May be interested as well - date dependant obviously 

Damian


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Gavin, can you post some dates up?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am up for this if I can be "one of" the one or two TTs


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I am up for this if I can be "one of" the one or two TTs


Morgan
The way its looking, just by being a non-BMW owner you'll be an "Other Marque" :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Out of interest, if you've got a bog standard OEM car, why would this be of interest? Is it really for those who have chipped their cars and want to measure power?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Out of interest, if you've got a bog standard OEM car, why would this be of interest? Is it really for those who have chipped their cars and want to measure power?


Well it could indicate some potential issues with your car - boost leaks, dodgy DVs etc.

... oh, and some good old fashioned human interaction  
Good opportunity to put names to faces.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Gavin, can you post some dates up?


Sunday June 5th

Will require a Â£10 deposit from all those intending to attend. Please PM your details.

Final cost will depend on numbers attending but should be total of between Â£25 - Â£35, will edit first post to add current candidates.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

you said May originally, just checking you haven't made a mistake?! :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> you said May originally, just checking you haven't made a mistake?! :wink:


Nope


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Fine for me


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

couldn't bring this forward for next week as i'm struggling to find anywhere closer to the exeter area and having just got my car done i want to know whats is got


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

L7 said:


> couldn't bring this forward for next week as i'm struggling to find anywhere closer to the exeter area and having just got my car done i want to know whats is got


June 5th was the earliest I'm afraid.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Well if theres only going to be 4 or 5 of us then it will either be very expensive of I'll cancel it.

Can't believe that a few more are not interested :? Even TT's (which are welcome)


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Gavin
Just a suggestion - may be worth a sticky on the "main" board? 
Sure one of the mods will oblige


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jonno said:


> Gavin
> Just a suggestion - may be worth a sticky on the "main" board?
> Sure one of the mods will oblige


I would also advise it moved to events and possibly changing the Title maybe to Forum R+R :wink:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Definitely get this thread moved as I don't think many people will have seen it - I certainly didn't until just now.

Saying that, I'm definitely interested as I haven't had my car on a rolling road since it's been OneClick'ed. 

Simon.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yep, agree you should move it because TT's have normally been well represented at past RR meets, incl. Interpro


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Hhhmmmm???

Tempting to catch up whith a few old faces and see what the new car on the block can do???

5th June you say? I'll be back 

Jason


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Need to get the numbers up for this or will have to cancel it :?

So far only the those named in the first post plus a couple from other forums have confirmed.

Intend to see where the numbers are by 5th May and decide then.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Put me down as a definate.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Had a call today from Interpro, they can't do the 5th June but can offer the 24th July.

I need to let them know by Tuesday, my thoughts are %*ck 'em and go somewhere else, perhaps the newly installed RR in South Wales ??

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If the date can be moved forward and not too much further away than bristol then i would be interested


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn, I won't be able to make that weekend.

Simon.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

In light of the problems with date changes etc. I have cancelled this and will try to do something in the autumn.


----------

